# Do USB wireless keyboards work with FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE AMD64?



## antoniog120 (Dec 9, 2016)

I am looking to replace a PS/2 keyboard that went bad on a server with a USB wireless keyboard but I am unsure if they work on FreeBSD? I am running FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE AMD64. I did some research on the freebsd.org website in regard to the supported hardware on FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE AMD64 and it led me to the *ukbd* - USB keyboard driver. I read the following man page https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=ukbd&sektion=4 and it doesn't say anything about wireless USB keyboards it just says USB keyboards. I don't want to buy hardware that doesn't work so does anyone have any information on this? This is the keyboard I am looking to purchase.

https://www.amazon.com/Rii-Wireless...x+wireless+keyboard&psc=1&smid=A3QWGSX6ZYJIEF

Thanks,

Antonio Gandara


----------



## sidetone (Dec 9, 2016)

Mine just works on that platform, with default settings: it's a usb wireless Logitech. The feature it lacks, is that it cannot turn on a computer by pressing a key, configured from bios.

If you're looking at a Bluetooth keyboard, it may need to be configured first, before you can use it. Unless it's a Bluetooth, it should work automatically on most production FreeBSD's.


----------



## tingo (Dec 9, 2016)

In general; usb keyboards work with FreeBSD. Sometimes I come across a specific keyboard that doesn't work - it often doesn't work properly elsewhere as well. Bad implementation of a usb keyboard.
Oh, and if the connection between the keyboard and the usb connector is a cable (wired) or wireless doesn't matter.

Bluetooth keyboards are a different case. Sometimes more difficult to make them work.


----------



## kpa (Dec 9, 2016)

Most problems come from broken BIOSes that mess up the legacy emulation for non-usb aware software such as bootloaders that only know about the real mode interrupt driven keyboard API that only supports PS/2 keyboards. Outside that almost every single USB keyboard does work on FreeBSD because they are just generic HID devices.


----------



## antoniog120 (Dec 9, 2016)

OK thanks for the information guys I definitely have a better idea on making my purchase.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 9, 2016)

I was using a Microsoft wireless keyboard with a usb for a couple of years till I spilled soda on it.


----------



## scottro (Dec 10, 2016)

Logitech wireless keyboard using little USB that goes in any port of the computer or the keyboard USB port of a KVM.


----------



## aragats (Dec 10, 2016)

There is another aspect: some USB dongles support multiple HID devices which have to be paired with that particular dongle first. They may have configuration software only for MS Windows. Configured they work fine with any OS.


----------



## photor-freebsd (Dec 11, 2016)

aragats said:


> There is another aspect: some USB dongles support multiple HID devices which have to be paired with that particular dongle first. They may have configuration software only for MS Windows. Configured they work fine with any OS.



There are also some tools for Linux (Arch Linux in my case):

aur/pairing_tool 20110922-1 (2, 0,50) -- Tool to pair Logitech devices to unifying receiver
community/lomoco 1.0-11 -- Logitech USB mouse configuration program
community/libg15 1.2.7-1 -- Provides low-level access to the Logitech G15 and G11 keyboards and Z10 speakers
I have not tested any of them. So, just a hint.

Ciao,

Photor


----------



## lee4hmz (Dec 28, 2016)

Typically, you don't have to worry about reconfiguring factory-fresh wireless keyboard/mouse and receiver sets, since they come paired already. You can just plug them in and turn the keyboard or mouse on.


----------

